# Stealing Manes and Tails????



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

never heard of it! :shock: For what?


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I've never heard of that! That's interesting if that's true. At least it's not physically harming them though. But they do need to be caught and punished.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

BackInTheSaddleAgain said:


> never heard of it! :shock: For what?


I assume to sell it to companies that use horse hair to make products. Example: Violin bows or something.


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

Uhm people are your barn are doing that? Strange.. How is that even possible? Unless they take a clipper to the mane and chop off the tail... Wouldn't someone find out who it was by now?!


----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

justjump said:


> Uhm people are your barn are doing that? Strange.. How is that even possible? Unless they take a clipper to the mane and chop off the tail... Wouldn't someone find out who it was by now?!


It definitely has NOT happened at the new barn (its pretty much in the middle of a city with 24 hr care), but she said she heard that people were doing it.

I mean, think about it:

Very easy and quick to hack a tail (moreso than a mane) and either create a "fake" tail to sell for $2-300 plus or sell the hair for other uses (which I have no idea what they would be). Thats an easy way to make a quick buck!

I mean if you hit up one barn with 10 horses, it wouldn't take you very long to make $2-3000!!


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

DubyaS6 said:


> It definitely has NOT happened at the new barn (its pretty much in the middle of a city with 24 hr care), but she said she heard that people were doing it.
> 
> I mean, think about it:
> 
> ...


Very true! At my barn, we have 75 head. There's always someone on the property checking on them and making sure they're okay. My horse has a GORGEOUS tail... we only use a fake one to keep it down. I would be devastated if someone chopped it off((((


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

In my area there was a case where someone cut off all the manes from a herd of Gypsy Vanner horses. The breed standard has something about "profuse mane and tail" so it was a devastating blow. At least it wasn't permanent or harmful to the horses is all I can say. 

Where I board, if you are in the lease-to-buy program, cutting, trimming or clipping the horses mane, tail or body is a breach of contract that could terminate it, depending on the severity.

If anyone touched one hair on Caleb without permission, I would be furious.


----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

I agree!

It's definitely not something I ever would have thought of, which is why it caught me so off guard!

Hair is important...it would be like if someone cut off Jennifer Aniston's hair!!


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I'd hate for my horse's hair to get stolen, but I'd also be thankful that someone didn't kill her.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow I would be livid if someone did that to mine! As far as why, katesrider is prob right, they use it for violin bows and hitched horsehair items (tassels, shoo-fly's, reins, etc...) 

I did have a girl from the salon I go to ask me if I would bring her a few tail hairs. I thought she was nuts and asked why of course. She said that it is the best thing to use to thread eyebrows. I pulled a few here and there and took to her and got my eyebrows done for free


----------



## Scoope (Oct 19, 2010)

in terms of violin bow (viola,cello,double bass - any of them really) there is a market for different colored hair on the made to order bows (not really for lower level musicians , but especially for professional musicians) a colleague of mine just recently paid some $1500 for a bow she has had handmade specifically for her personal requirements - and a significant percentage of that went towards the bright red chestnut hairs it is strung with. A bit stink to have it taken without permission , but from a professional standpoint - especially in my area of work people are willing to pay big money.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

That blows. I would be furious if someone chopped off Abby's fantastic tail. I love it. It's super thick and naturally wavy like it's been braiding for days and let out. 

However, if someone wanted to rehair my violin bow with the missing hair..I wouldn't be mad. It hasn't been rehaired in like 5 years (you're supposed to have it done yearly, give or take depending on your playing level). But it seems weird that you would get them coloured differently, Scoope. The rosin would certainly distort the colour a bit. Black bows are common with bassists because it makes they dye it a different colour because it's thicker (and therefore more grip) hair.


----------



## Scoope (Oct 19, 2010)

I dont know why she wanted it red Poseidon - I dont play strings myself, it was just an illustration of what musicians will pay for - mind you I suppose that that is the same with anything , women I know pay stupid money for heels that hurt their feet - but its all in the name of fashion. For her money isnt too much of an object between what she wants and what she gets . havent actually seen to many black bows among the bassists I know (not to say there isnt any , just I had not observed any) - but again , people pay crazy money for 'unique' lol - she wanted a red bow , and a red bow she got


----------



## memcwhit (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm just a couple of hours south, and we've been hit a few times. Thank God, not my horses, but there have been 4 or 5 at my barn that had tails chopped up within a week or so of each other. It makes me want to braid and bag my guys and hope it keeps their tails on them!


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I'd never heard of it, but a quick google search gave me this. If horse hair is going for this much, I can totally believe it. 
Horse Hair For Sale

Geez, maybe I should start selling MY horses hair! (I am kidding of course. I'd be horrified if they were hairless, lol)


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

WOW!!! Thats sorta scary.

They are probably doing it to cash in on all that hair. It wouldn't take very long to make some serious money on it. 

I'd tell you now I would be _extremely upset _if some of the trailer park people figured out how much horse hair is worth.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Scoope said:


> I dont know why she wanted it red Poseidon - I dont play strings myself, it was just an illustration of what musicians will pay for - mind you I suppose that that is the same with anything , women I know pay stupid money for heels that hurt their feet - but its all in the name of fashion. For her money isnt too much of an object between what she wants and what she gets . havent actually seen to many black bows among the bassists I know (not to say there isnt any , just I had not observed any) - but again , people pay crazy money for 'unique' lol - she wanted a red bow , and a red bow she got


String players pay sooo much for random things. My old orchestra teacher used to look up bows worth thousands in his free time before class. Insane. 

And I know about the black hair because when I had my bow rehaired (like 5 years ago..), I had been bugged into going to music camp with my friend. The repair guy there would rehair for $5. He happened to have a surplus of black hair that was a bit courser and gave us the choice of white or black.


----------



## Scoope (Oct 19, 2010)

from a slaughter point of view I believe (this is depending on where you are obviously) that quality horse hair sells for more than the meat itself - my father is a carpenter specializing in heirloom toys especially vintage style rocking horses and the knacker man he buys the manes and tails from (yes grisly I know) says that there is such a demand that my dad pays him extra to call him first if he gets a certain color or especially full one in. Its not pretty but thats life. the actual hide of the horse sells for more than the meat too often - when I had my son I was sent (from a friend in europe) a pair of little shoes made from horse hide, complete with the fur still on. I could never bring myself to use them, but they were beautifully made and ever so soft - I don't know why I had such a complex about them when he wears his cow and sheep hide ones every day. Suppose its the idea of a pet animal versus a 'product' animal.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I didn't know that. Not really surprising though.

I can't imagine being a Gypsy breeder and having all of your manes cut. That would be beyond infuriating.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I know that it has happened a couple of times in my area. People do sell the hair for various reasons. I think that if you have the tail bagged up, most people would pass that horse by, because one, they would have to take the time to take the bag off, and see if the tail is even worth cutting off, and two, the tail would have been braided which means that its going to have a crimped look, and they'd have to somehow unbraid it and brush it out, either while on the horse still, or after cutting it off (which would be a lot of extra work). Of course there are some who might look at that and think that the tail would obviously then be pretty clean, and a lot of the horses who do have tail bags on, have them because they do have a nice long tail, and its kept easier by being put in a bag.


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

I heard about "vandalizing" horses up north where my grandma is. They chop those pretty tails right off! I was very disturbed by the whole notion. Its just horrible doing something like tjat
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horse (Jul 26, 2009)

it happened to me


----------



## Horse (Jul 26, 2009)

its awful


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

I could see how that would be very profitable, espcially if it wasn't even your own horse. I would never want to steal/be stolen from. But ever in the future I think I might cut some hairs of here and there from my horses. Never chop alot of it off so they'd have a nude little butt, but I think it wouldn't hurt if I had a few extra dollars here and there. ^^ 

As long as it isn't the middle of summer with flies like crazy, a few hairs less on a tail would not hurt. But for someone to cut horse's manes and tails that aren't even their own is just terrible! Especially the Gypsy vanners, that must've been devistating.


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah, remember awhile back the story about people in Texas killing horses? There seemed to be no apparent reason. I don't believe they were ever caught, either. I live in Texas, and have not heard of stealing horse hair anywhere near me. I see you are from Dallas, which means we are about 60 miles apart. Glad you shared the info.


----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

Sure anytime!

I never heard about people in Texas killing horses! What was the deal with that?!

I am actually in Fort Worth more than Dallas


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

Yes, in South Texas I believe. IT was over a 20 mile or so area. Each night they would move through a place and kill horses that would come up to them. Any 'nice' horse that would walk up was killed. It was on the news here~In fact we have a wise eyes thing with our local Sheriffs Office. They posted it everywhere; no one figured out the motive! This continued for a couple weeks and they were never caught. I live near Cleburne, so we aren't that far apart. Crazy people!!!


----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

OMG! That *IS* crazy!

I hope that never happens again...anywhere!


----------



## buttons (Mar 8, 2011)

Really??? That is crazy!!!! I keep my horses at home and if I caught someone in my feild just petting my horse I would freak!!!! I caught the neighbor kids giving them apples one day and I had a talk with their parents.... Now if they want to pet or treat my horses they come ask me.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

DubyaS6 said:


> It definitely has NOT happened at the new barn (its pretty much in the middle of a city with 24 hr care), but she said she heard that people were doing it.


It's a rumor that floats around every year. Just switches locations.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Before we got our horse Harley, he had his tail cut by someone. The barn owners said it was someone that had worked their previously trying to 'get back' at them. There were other horses there that got their tails cut too, but amazingly none were owned by the barn. Harley's was cut so short that they actually cut his tail bone! When we got him, his tail was healed and the hair was growing back. He wouldn't let anyone touch his tail, what a surprise. We worked with him on that and now he has no problem with his tail being touched. Also, his tail has grown back out to full length. So not only can it be devastating, it can cause problems for the horse.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

i used to be in cosmetology school when i was a teenager. the doll heads that we used to practice on were sometimes threaded with horse mane/tail. God only knows where those companies were getting the hair from.


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

Absolutely!


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow this is scary! One afternoon about 6 months ago some dirty cracked out looking guy came up to the barn and asked if I had any spare horse hair I could give him. He said it was for an art project.... I just wrote it off as him being high. This idea never crossed my mind!


----------



## Shananigan (Apr 8, 2009)

I worked at a local campground leading public trail rides and such... One time a nice middle aged women asked me if she could have any horse hair. Not a ton, just a little bit like maybe some strands you get from brushing their manes and tails. She said she used it in pottery and that pottery with horse hair in it was more valuable? I didn't see much harm in it, so I brushed their manes and tails real fast and gave her about a pinch of hair of different colors black, white, chestnut... She was really thankful and said that it was very expensive to buy. I'm glad she was so honest and just asked instead of sneaking into the pasture and lopping their tails off in the middle of the night! :shock:

That story about those people killing horses is *HORRIBLE.* I would be absolutely devastated if someone killed my horses! Sasha, my filly, is one of the most friendly girls you'd ever meet. Is the first to greet you at the fence, a real in-your-pocket type girl.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Oxer said:


> God only knows where those companies were getting the hair from.


They used to come from slaughter houses.


----------



## sweetaspiexlove (Mar 10, 2011)

That's awful. My horse has the most beautiful tail I have ever seen(and i dont understand that because i dont take care of it.....) and if somebody cut it off, I would cut them lol. But in all seriousness, that is horrifying.


----------

